# why cant we or friends, family and doctors smell it?



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

One time I was in class with a friend and someone said it smelled like fart and shit. but my friend and i were competly oblivious to it. he was like "i dont smell anything" and he kept on talking to me. It has happened other times with other people. It seems some strangers cannot actually smell it. It cant be that you, your friends and family get used to the smell because one doesnt get used to the smell of fart and shit, I can smell my own but cant smell this leaky gas.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

My family cannot smell it, that why they believe there was problems with my head for a long time and stop me from going to the doctor for weeks. but one time the guest came to our house, he cannot stand the smell and had reactions while my family dont have. I just can laugh at it. This smell is nothing relative to fart or feces. You shouldnot waste your precious time on that. because I still can smell my fart and feces really well. But could i ask you can the fart or fece be smelled from that far?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think the reason our friends and family dont smell it,is because we are not nervous around them;so we dont smell.but when we get nervous and the stomach starts to churn,the smell comes out of our anus


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ i think it maybe that as well but we may also be putting less weight on our coccyx so there's less outside influence to muscles whose primary job is to maintain the position of pelvic organs. another theory of mine is that the smell builds up when we keep out mouths closed. whenever im chatty at work i always get a reduction in smell.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

Maria Slan said:


> My family cannot smell it, that why they believe there was problems with my head for a long time and stop me from going to the doctor for weeks. but one time the guest came to our house, he cannot stand the smell and had reactions while my family dont have. I just can laugh at it. This smell is nothing relative to fart or feces. You shouldnot waste your precious time on that. because I still can smell my fart and feces really well. But could i ask you can the fart or fece be smelled from that far?


My smell can't be smelled frm far, Only people sitting next to me can smell it, and only people sitting on my left side... what do you think is the problem here?

u know what, I had an idea which maybe is unrealistic but it could help us lol

all of us here the leaky gass sufferers can set a date to come togheter at some place for few days.. so that we can note each others smell, and tell them how it smells, and frm where it smells worse... we need atleast a week or two to stay togheter during this period we should eat different foods and try out different supplements so that we can tell each other when the odor smells worse and when it gets better (after eating a particular food)

I know its unrealistic but imagne how it could help us all


----------

